
How to make pro-capitalist movies, from 1947, by Ayn Rand [pdf] - Animats
http://archive.lib.msu.edu/DMC/AmRad/screenguideamericans.pdf
======
mindcrime
FSM bless Ayn Rand. Surely she must go down in history as one of the most
important and influential women in history. If somebody were to start planning
a "Mount Rushmore of Great Women" I'd lobby for Ayn Rand to be the first
person chosen for inclusion.

Very few people have been more active and more influential, in terms of
defending the ideals of freedom and liberty, than Ayn Rand. Whether "academic"
philosophers take her seriously or not is irrelevant - she Gets It and had a
way of writing that communicated some very subtle and powerful ideas. I would
be much diminished as a human being if I had not read _The Fountainhead_ and
_Atlas Shrugged_.

I didn't know about this particular work prior to today, but I'm glad it got
posted (even though I'm not a screenwriter or anything of that sort). It's
exactly what you would expect from Rand - direct and to the point, no
bullshit, and deadly accurate. Let's hope all aspiring screenwriters read this
and take it to heart.

